# NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 Kit



## hellfireastra (18. Februar 2015)

Moin!

Wegen Fehlkauf biete ich hier ein NVIDIA 3D Vision 2 Kit an.
Rechnung und OVP ist natürlich dabei.


VHB 150€ inkl Versand


gruß

Chris


----------

